# whiskey training thread



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

-- Week 6:
Jan 25th

Saddled her up, attached a lunge line for safety, and put my daughter on her back
walked her out to the pasture and had DD walk circles around me
then did some trotting
turn in towards me and then change direction
rinse and repeat

then i got on - we did walking in both directions
got off - put DD back on her, walked them back to the front yard and let her go

all took about 30-45 minutes
easy session


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

her and the pony keep jumping the fence to get into the front yard 
they want the green tree leaves 
got woken up at 1am on Thursday night -- the neighbor was kind enough to round them up
they were running down the road towards the highway
so i have to keep my driveway gates shut now

was a pretty horrible weekend overall -- still fighting an upper respiratory infection --- possibly bronchitus

so i lunged them several times over the weekend -- every time they got into the front yard - 
i am sure i lunged them 3 times each this weekend in the front yard
20-30 minutes each -- mostly trotting -- enough to get them breathing hard and sweating good
then i would tied them up short enough so they could not eat the grass and leave them there for an hour or 2 while i recovered

it sucks sucks sucks working horses when all you want to do is roll over and slip into a nyquill coma


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

no more escape attempts
they decided the pasture is where no work gets done


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Good job! You talked their language and convinced them.

After all that work lunging them both, YOU probably don't much like the front yard either ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Bondre said:


> Good job! You talked their language and convinced them.
> 
> After all that work lunging them both, YOU probably don't much like the front yard either ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


very true 
the pony Sparkles came into the front yard on Sunday after church 
i lunged her hard for about 30 minutes
enough to get her breathing hard, and almost enough to get sweating good
then tied her up for about 2 hours


====


Week 7 
-- January 15th

Saddled up Whiskey and Dixie 
DD and I walked them around the front yard for 5 minutes
Then we got on and walked them around the front yard for another 5 minutes
Then we went to the pasture and walked laps around the pasture
mostly enjoying a very nice day and chit chatting - sunny and 65
we walked them both for about 30 minutes -- me on Whiskey and DD on Dixie
Then, because DD really wanted to ride Whiskey and she was being such a sweetie - we swapped out -- DD on Whiskey and me on Dixie
DD walked and trotted Whiskey and i did the same with Dixie for 30 minutes
then we turned them loose and fed them

was a very pleasant experience for all 4 of us


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

also worth noting:
she will be 3 years old in 6 weeks, and she is crowding 15 hh

the little bit of work she has been getting over the past 4 months seems to be helping stimulate her growth as she is filling out better too


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

